# Is anyone even reading these intros?



## Damir (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey all I'm 4' 11 and I weigh 345, and heary back too i belive that the true beauty comes from inside LOL

This stuff is great I am thrilled by it. I believe that you are most charming when you act like who are true you, but the most of the people don’t know who they are, and this site is a really big shortcut. 
Guess I am ENFP, but I’m still not sure. Test told me E 100%, N 50, F50%, P 67%. But sometimes I feel like ENTP, and ESFP, is that possible? ohhh I got so bored writing this stuff down...

Cheers


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Damir and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Damir. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

welcome.......enjoy your trip to the moon.




bring back cheese


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Great, now tell us something about yourself that you don't find boring. :wink:


----------



## Fukyo (Jan 7, 2009)

Zdravo!

Pertpostavljam da znas srpski,mada mozda gresim.Ako me razumes,onda je to super. :wink:

Hehe,I hope you understand what I've said. :crazy:
Welcome btw.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Damir said:


> ohhh I got so bored writing this stuff down...
> 
> Cheers


Hahah you sound like an ESTP there


----------



## McCoffee (Jun 21, 2009)

Cheers? Where's the drinks? :C


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Fukyo said:


> Zdravo!
> 
> Pertpostavljam da znas srpski,mada mozda gresim.Ako me razumes,onda je to super. :wink:


....All I got was "super" at the end :dry:
EDIT: Fukyo, is that croatian or some slavic language? //EDIT

Hey Damir. Way to join. Yeah, its possible (maybe not in theory--but in reality it happens more than you think). Its okay if you switch around, we'll still think you're cool (supposing you don't prove us wrong :crazy and Google (McGooglian) will still find a place to dispose of you :laughing:....(you'll understand soon enough)

Anyways. Have fun, yo.


----------



## Fukyo (Jan 7, 2009)

Rushing Wind said:


> ....All I got was "super" at the end :dry:
> EDIT: Fukyo, is that croatian or some slavic language? //EDIT


It's serbian.I saw Serbia listed as Damir's country of birth and I wanted to check if he knows the language. :laughing:


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah. Thank you for clarifying roud:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome person who uses a big font!  <-- eyes hurt xD


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland787 said:


> welcome.......enjoy your trip to the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The moon is for the INFPs. Damir gets to be the guest of honor at a special dinner party like all the new ENFPs.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Damir! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Its cool to see more ENFP's coming in.roud:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I still demand cheese!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Not only do we read these intros, we google the new members, stalk them, and read all their personal history. We get veeerrrry interested in the new mea-er, members. 

So. Welcome!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Alhurriya said:


> Not only do we read these intros, we google the new members, stalk them, and read all their personal history. We get veeerrrry interested in the new mea-er, members.


I thought we agreed it wise to keep that under our hats for the time being. :mellow:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I skim the intros for intriguing keywords.

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Alhurriya said:


> Not only do we read these intros, we google the new members, *stalk them*, and read all their personal history. We get veeerrrry interested in the new mea-er, members.


I like Damir's kitchen :happy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah yeah, okay. We hear you, Damir.
Now, make some useful posts, ENFP!
Oh yeah, and don't mess up with me. I bite.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

its true, she does bite. we lost her leash, so tread on the threads at your own risk.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Trope said:


> I thought we agreed it wise to keep that under our hats for the time being. :mellow:


But...I like seeing that paranoid look on their faces! I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

All's fair in flustering and flirtation. I don't suppose I can fault you for the fact that inciting paranoia is so very much fun.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Damir said:


> i belive that the true beauty comes from inside













...welcome :happy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I think we've scared him off, Ung. :mellow:

:mellow:

:crazy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Damir (Jun 26, 2009)

Fukyo said:


> Zdravo!
> 
> Pertpostavljam da znas srpski,mada mozda gresim.Ako me razumes,onda je to super. :wink:
> 
> ...


Zdravo,zdravo Odakle si ti?


----------

